

Ask HN: Point of Sale system APIs for integration? - lionheart

Does anyone here know of any good APIs or software that lets you integrate with multiple point of sale systems?<p>My software needs to be able to integrate with POSs in bars and restaurants and I&#x27;m looking at my options.<p>I haven&#x27;t seen anything out there that looks very good.<p>Does anybody have experience with this?
======
nickler
[http://ethor.com/](http://ethor.com/)

Last I talked with these guys this is their secret sauce.

~~~
lionheart
This looks perfect. Do you know how long they've been around?

~~~
nickler
not long, about a year I think.

------
snorty
Look at OPOS for peripheral interfaces. If I remember correctly there is a
java version as well.

------
makerops
eThor.com looks interesting, what POS systems do they integrate with? The
market is very fractured (RMS touch, aloha, positouch etc); I used to install
them, and at one point flirted with developing an app to integrate (went a
different way and used qrcodes :( instead). Each company requires a developer
license, and they are expensive, 7-25,000$ each.

